# Mira como crece Buenos Aires



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Impresionante ... se ve que la economía argentina también va para arriba .... Buenos Aires está a años luz de Lima y viceversa :nuts: ... o dicho de otra manera son ciudades muy diferentes que no se pueden comparar.


----------



## Panochon (Nov 5, 2009)

que bien se ve una ciudad que cuida el rio que lo atravieza...
aqui en lima tenemos el rio rimac ....con la base naval que cierra su desembocadura.. un mejor no me pronuncio mas al respecto.
en verdad siento envidia ..
Lindo Argentina en general


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Otro level...


----------



## cuentaskypercity (May 16, 2010)

jaja... a pedido de nosotros dice ..jajaj


----------



## Panochon (Nov 5, 2009)

Chanchamayo said:


> Me gusta bBuenos Aires, pero no para vivir, hubiea sido lindo q solo me kede solo 3 meses maximo pero tengo q studiar, asi q a acostumbrarse a ver todos los dias las casa rosada, el sheraton,el hilton en puerto madero, pero igual, la gente q conocì es muy linda, los extrañare cuando me vaya de Argentina. buuuuu, cuando escucho la canciòn, costumbres argentina me da pena me da nose, siento q ya no estoy en este paìs y lo estoy extrañando, gracias por todo a los argentinos q conociì y q me hicieron sentir como en mi propia casa. Y si jajajaja Buenos Aires es Linda, pero no mi ciudad favorita. Me gusta màs Lima nose porke, algo tiene esa ciudad, eso q no nacìo en Lima, pero igual, les tengo cariño a las dos ciudades, porke vivì en las dos, vivo en Buenos Aires, la paso chevre aki y en Lima, la gente q conocì aki y en Lima son lo màximo, nunca los olvidare, la comida de Lima nunca la voy a olvidar, las facturas de Buenos Aires tampoco. buuuuuu nose ke hacer. Jejejejej saludos TODOS LOS ARGENTINOS Y PERUANOS EN CUALQUIER PARTE DEL MUNDO ;


tanta nostalgia.. a mi tb me pasaba lo mismo sentia cosas no muy dificiles de describir escuchando ese tema de andres calamaro..saludos y pues publica tus fotos...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

el unico q comenta sin ver nada: buenos aires es tan denso con arte europeo y con muchas areas verdes....


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Aunque vale la pena recalcar que para el ciudadano de a pie Puerto Madero es visto prácticamente como otro país, un lugar solo para ricos y extranjeros alejado de los distritos clásicos de la ciudad.


----------

